# What do you do to support your horse habit?



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

I feel like I know so many people on this forum as it pertains to their philosophy on horses, but I thought it would be fun for us to share what we do in our non-horsey time, and how we support our oh so expensive habit. 

I will start: 
By day, I am an elementary school teacher. Fabulous concept to have summers off, but I spend enough money showing and attiring my horse that I work for a construction company full time in the summer, and they are very good about giving me show dates off. I find that teaching children and teaching horses have some very similar requirements . I love teaching only second to working and playing with horses, and I eventually hope to make enough money on the horses to have the summers off. 

Currently, I half lease two of my four horses, which pays for their monthly feed bill. I also use those horses for lessons year round....although we have a lot of cancellations when it gets below zero. It is 20 below right now, and somehow that takes the fun out of riding. I have two students carrying through this winter, and next summer, I plan to open up for anywhere between 4 and 8 students. I teach very beginning horsemanship and riding...Once the students become interested in a discipline, I refer them elsewhere, because I am a generalist myself (just like an elementary school teacher). It is surprising that lessons actually help pay for a lot of the incidental horse costs and my horsey shopping sprees 

I have debated standing my stallion to a limited number of mares, but have yet to open him up because I am not sure I want to deal with all that goes with housing and breeding outside horses (for the same reason I am not keen on boarding others' horses). I have bred him to our mare, and will likely have a foal every couple of years or so. We will keep one of the foals, but may end up starting a couple and then selling them...unless we get too attached. 

I have taken horses to "train" or work with anyway...I generally work with fairly young horses or horses with vices (unless they are really dangerous/explosive). I have worked with a few beginner horse people who have gotten in over their head. I like to have the owner there when I work with their horse, so that they can gain skills to use when the horses goes home. With training, again, I am a generalist...great at starting them/fixing problems, but do not specialize in any kind of finishing. I save finishing work for my own horses  I enjoy training, but it turns out to be A LOT of work for the money (compared to lessons or leasing)...so I don't do a lot of outside training. 

I have worked pretty hard to find horsey ways to pay for horsey costs so that I don't feel like all of my day job money goes to horses. It also ends up feeling pretty good because my horses get played with a lot year round. 

I co-lead a 4H group also with my neighbor, we do group lessons every Saturday, meetings each month, and shows in the summer. 

My non horse hobbies include cross country skiing and hiking. Although, I have recently been teaching my stallion to Skijor (I will get pictures one of these days) - what a trip!!!
I have 3 dogs and 2 cats in addition to my horses. 

I think that is pretty much my profile 

What are your guys' day jobs? What do you do on the side? Do you have any horse related money making activities? If you are still in school, do you work at your horses' stables to help pay some board off? What are your hobbies? Any fun facts about you 

Don't get too personal with information (seeing how we are on the internet), but do share.


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

Also, I know this fits better under the meet the community topic, but I would have never posted this much there when I first joined (before I got to know many on here- in a sense). Also, that topic doesn't as much focus on what we do outside of the world of horses


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Hi AK nice subject. I send my husband off to work every day to support my habit  
I get a small pension that sort of helps. I used to sell my produce at the local farmers market but it really cut into my Saturdays. I started selling from the house, fresh eggs and produce but now I just take everything to the local food bank. Its so much easier and they really need it. I feel bad this time of year since my "giving" is off. Chickens arent laying and garden is sleeping so I try to take canned goods when I can. Food banks are wonderful things and I encourage everyone to support them who can.
I guess horses and gardening are my 2 hobbies. I do like to do crafts and home improvement since we live in an old farmhouse that is in a constant state of falling down around us. We also do a lot of horse camping. 
I don't do any outside training except my own kids. I love working with babys but plan on having some help when it comes time to getting on their back. I have a fear of falling :shock: 
I'm 50 years old, no kids 6 dogs, unknown number of barn cats, 1 house cat and I am at the moment down to 11 chickens (just lost one). Oh and 4 horses all Rocky/Kentucky girls. 2 moms and their babys.


----------



## Stepher (Nov 5, 2007)

Right now I work part time at a dog boarding kennel, as a receptionist and kennel help (basically I clean up after the dogs :?). I also train horses for a lady just outside of town, and get a small commission when she leases them out, or sells them.
I am looking for a full time job in Dental Reception (what I went to school for), but of course they want experience :x.
In my spare time I like to draw and paint, ski downhill and cross country, run, and attempt to play sports [basketball, and road hockey] with my housemates (3 boys - im crazy, I know).
I have 2 dogs that live with my parents a husky/lab[Sara] and a pug[Abbey], and I am in the process of adopting a cat from work[Famish].


----------



## GottaRide (Dec 10, 2007)

My husband and I both work 40 hours a week at our office jobs. We commute 30 miles each way but it is so worth it to live out in the country. We are DINKS - double income no kids. We don't have anyone to spend money on but ourselves & the horses!! Kinda nice that way. :wink: 

Our neighbor has nearly 70 horses - both his own and boarders. I currently have one of his at my place so I can train him. I do it for nothing. I thought the horse was cute and had a good attitude so I offered to work with him.  So many of my neighbor's other horses have training issues and I would love to help "fix" them all, but I'll settle with helping one at a time. We just moved here in March 2007 so I'll have the rest of my life to help my neighbor's horses. 

People are starting to ask me to work with their horses. I'm not a professional trainer, but I've had a lot of success working with my own horses and people are starting to notice, I guess! The first project I took on this summer was my cousin's horse. For whatever reason she was afraid of him. This is supposed to be a horse for her 12 year old daughter, and I was supposed to help get him to be a kids horse. I'm still not sure why my cousin was afraid of him because he was easy to work with, if not a goofy character at times! Now my cousin's daughter and the horse are best buds.  That good news was spread by word of mouth by my cousin to another acquaintance who asked me to work with her horse next spring. I guess that's a good thing!

I am also a 4H leader for the Horse Project in my county. This is a big challenge for me. I love helping the kids, but sometimes the adults make it difficult for the kids to improve their skills. And these kids desperately need the help....I was appalled at some of the things I saw at our county fair this summer. Yikes! But since I like to keep things positive...there is only one way to go but up!


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

Gotta Ride, I've never heard that term before...I guess my husband and I are DINKS also. He spends just as much on his snowmachines (snowmobiles) as I spend on horses.  Our 4H group is small, and half of the kids belong to my co-leader, while the other half have non horsey parents, so it seems okay...but I guess we will see come show time!

Vidaloco, I have always wanted to garden, but haven't gotten to it yet....oh well, maybe in the next few years I can get a bed going  That is awesome that you give to the food bank. You know, I have always been interested in doing some sort of program where we took 1 or 2 troubled teens to work around the property and help with horses and such in the summers, while getting to ride and learn about that (like you see on movies), but my husband, who is a corrections officer, does not like the idea...oh well, it probably would not be picture perfect ending like in the movies anyway (where the teen learns some valuable life lesson that turns them around). 

Stepher, I always thought it would be fun to work at a dog kennel or vet office, but never got a chance...oh well, I suppose I have plenty of my own to clean up after.


----------



## Equina (Jul 28, 2007)

To support my horse habit (and tack buying habit), I work retail. I know, not so glamorous! I live in a somewhat small town near the Canadian boarder, so the biggest industry around here is selling stuff to Canadians! Especially with the exchange rate being at or near par lately. Someday I'll be moving elsewhere and hopefully I can get a job to put my Business Degree to use!

In addition, I also have fun buying & selling tack on eBay. It started off because I wanted to find myself a new, "used" saddle. The first couple that I bought didn't fit me, so I ended up re-selling them on eBay. I cleaned them up really well and took a lot of photos and actually made a small profit! I don't earn much money from this hobby, but it's fun and keeps my desire to buy stuff at bay.

I also snowboard although I haven't been up once this season (new horse=less time/money). And I have two indoor cats who love to have their nails trimmed. :shock:


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

work work work lol my husband works around 44 hours a week for a company that manufactures metal stuff  they make the huge sheds for airline hangers, indoor arenas etc etc plus carports and garages as well. he doesnt mind it apart from the getting up at 4.30am thing 

i work part time (30 hours a week) at a marine aquarium which pays very well so i dont have to work as many hours leaving me more time for the horseys 

i also do a couple of private lessons per week to help bridge the gap


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

Heya,

I am a single mum from QLD Australia. We live about 1h from the coast line (beach). My two daughters work, and i work at a Stockfeed place, where we also sell dog, cat etc supplys. We only have three horses now, and we spend appox $200 AUS on feed for them (thats not including hay) and week. Worming and shoeing are extra expenses. I am a instructor at the local Pony Club, and my eldest daughter is doing a course to, but she has to wait till August 08 (when she turns 17). I get a single parent payment every fortnight. So when my eldest turns 17, and gets the piece of paper that says she is a instructor, she can give out acredited lessons. We also sell manure, and we try to recycle anything recyclable. My eldest also rides other horses for people to make a profit to. When the show season starts again, my girls compete in the hacking, led in and the senior and six bar showjump. We often make a small profit to fund us traveling and feeding the horses. Some weeks may be tough, but i wldnt have it anyother way. Horses for life


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

*chuckles* My parents support my habit! lol


----------



## I Love Lane (Dec 11, 2007)

My partner and i live on a few acres with our 7 ponies, 2 dogs, 3 birds, 4 barn cats and 1 child who is 5 (although we just found out this week that our managourie is soon to expand by 1 more :shock: :wink: ) We both work full time, I am an office manager for real estate and Ben is a Electrical Fitter - we own a buisness along with Bens brother and his wife so he works about a million hours a week  (whatever it takes to support my habbit :twisted: )

I spent 3 years living in TN training halter horses and pleasure horses at world championship level (we were lucky enough to have over 15 world champions in our barn whilst i lived there :lol: ) which was wonderful..... miss the states but love being home...... so if i can ever help anyone with questions about training and prep for western pleasure or halter, i am more then happy to share what i know


----------



## Equina (Jul 28, 2007)

Congrats on the Bun in the Oven, I Love Lane!! Or is it a four-legged friend that's going to join you?

horseluver4e, you should be VERY thankful to your parents for supporting your horse habit! Give them a thank-you card or something and never do drugs! (Tell them that riding your horse makes you not want to do drugs...they'll keep the horse-money flowing! ha-ha) I couldn't start taking riding lessons until I turned 16 and could get a job to afford it. My parents did buy me a really nice helmet when I started riding though. I still use that helmet today...10 years later! I can't complain too much though, my parents paid for 2 years of college tuition and my rent for the next 3 years while I was in college. That allowed me to use the money I earned from my job on horsie things!


----------



## I Love Lane (Dec 11, 2007)

thanks Equina......... it is not a foal :wink:


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I Love Lane said:


> thanks Equina......... it is not a foal :wink:


So your expecting? I thought a foal too. Wow congratulations so summer time baby June, July?


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

Vidaloco said:


> I Love Lane said:
> 
> 
> > thanks Equina......... it is not a foal :wink:
> ...


thats winter time in our neck of the woods 

congrats lane


----------



## sparky (Dec 14, 2006)

I have parents :lol: I also work at the local supermarket in the Deli to help pay for horse expenses. My dad always says to help pay, so when I go to help pay, mum tells me not to. It's a confusing world lol. 

So basically, mum buys all the necessities, basically feed, farrier, vet, and I buy any extras, such as new tack, saddle blankets, brushes etc. It works out easier that way. Although 1 bag of chaff, 1 bag of err...I have forgotten the name - a weight gaining feed, and 5 bales of hay last us around 1 month...and our horses are roly poly


----------



## I Love Lane (Dec 11, 2007)

jazzyrider said:


> Vidaloco said:
> 
> 
> > I Love Lane said:
> ...


August 16. :lol: Great for our little place in the world cause age of horse is from 1 aug here so it means that the small person will get an extra year in youth for show purposes :twisted:

oh and thanks :lol:


----------



## Appyt (Oct 14, 2007)

I used to stay home and babysit my granddaughter. After she started school I got a job working there as Lunch Lady. So, I work 4 hours a day when school is in session and have summers off. Works for me!


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

I work 9 to 5, Monday through Friday, as a graphic designer. So if you see me constantly on the forum that's why; I'm constantly sitting in front of a computer My boyfriend is a bartender.


----------



## Avery (Dec 28, 2007)

Well, I am still a student living at home, so my parents help me with a lot of the expenses.
But besides my parents helping me, I work at one of the local tack stores, I am a working student for my trainer, and I work at the barn on weekends.


----------



## Dave (Nov 4, 2007)

*habit support*

Hello all and to get right to the support of the habit thing, Well   my wife is the one who works the long days and weeks to support our horse habit. im 59 and she is 27 we have 2 children and 1 dog a very spoiled beagle. And 8 horses here at the Ranch. since i have a very bad back and some pretty bad heart issues Niki is the one who works away from the ranch. her chioce not mine i am waiting on my social security at this point in time, but i sell new and used tack here at home and on the internet also, along with that we rescue starveing and abused horses of all breeds. Then i retrain them and get them ready to go back to life with familys that want to love them, I have been gentleing and training horses for many years for myself as well as some select customers, along with giveing western rideing lessons and some beginner english lessons, we have an ebay store as well as a small tack store here at the house which really supports the horses,   i had gotten away from the horses for a couple years then met i met and fell in love with niki and actually bought her a qt mare for an engagement present . then it all started over again :twisted:   :shock: :lol: and the mizfit ranch was born, We have all different types of horses from TWH TO MUSTANGS SADDLEBREDS QT HORSES All our horses have been rescues from folks that want to have horses but have no idea what it cost in cash and time and worrie . So they just throw them away and we are the lucky or unlucky ones that find them and spend the time and all that is involved to bring them back to a happy and usefull lifeNiki is now starting a new type rideing life as a barrel racer on a horse that was given to us because he was a killer and untrainable so to speak, his name is storm cloud and when i first saw him that is what he was a big terrable storm, Yes he was dangerous he had kicked and bitten several people , some very good trainers had tryed to handle him and most were put in the hospital for sometime after meeting him, But today just 1 year after we got him i ride him everyday my 5yr old daughter rides him as well as my Nikirideing him in barrel patterns it wasnt easy and it took time but he is now a 4yr old good honest boy we just gelded him this past summer so he would be a little better for her to handle him in the shows, And he loves it he is so into him self that he gets your attention when he comes in to the ring as he is beaming with pride and shows it off to anyone that will look at him. well enough about me and my mizfit family of people hprses and our dog nellie sorry about the long reply but i get carried away when it comes to horses and my new family. Gods speed to you all and your horses no matter what breed or rideing style stay in the saddle and enjoy them as we belong to the horses they dont belong to us. Dave


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

I support my habit by working night-shift in retail  Since I still live at home, I'm lucky enough to own two wonderful horses and I'm able to afford to take care of them and pay for the vet, farrier, extras ect.

I'm thinking about going to collage to be a Pharmacist, but I would like to get a job as a Pharm Tech first, to see if the job is for me and something that I would be willing to go to school for 6 yrs for. And my other habit is reading, so if I'm not with the horses, working or on the computer (reading!), you'll see a book in my hands 8)


----------



## diamond zar (Jan 4, 2008)

my parents dont support my habit  they think horses are nice but WAY to expensive!!! so my bf's mother has taken me in... shes given me all the horses i could want to ride, joined me up to pony club again, buys me tack, takes me out to meet all of her 'contacts', takes me shopping at horse land, gives me free leasons and allows me to train her horses to sell so i can earn so money without having to sacrifice my riding time by working... his nan also does the same thing and buys me the same stuff as well as jackets shirts and jodys...

its a good life...  :wink:

my other habit is netball


----------



## ilovemydun (Nov 2, 2007)

i'm sure you all know the phrase *"i used to have money, now i have horses?" *yeah, that's me. i work in the retail business and still live at home, so that makes things easier! my parents do not help pay for my horse habit, that responsibility is all on me. :lol: and yes, ALL my money goes towards Mercedes


----------



## Got2Gallop (Oct 22, 2007)

Work..............A LOT :wink:


----------



## xilikeggs0 (Sep 14, 2008)

I drive a carriage, so I get free board, feed, vet and farrier care for my horse. I love my job. 

It sucks not being able to ride that often, but how many other "regular" (non professional show people/olympic riders/horse trainers/etc...) people can say that they get paid to spend time with their horse?


----------



## Skyhuntress (Sep 9, 2008)

Well my days are pretty chaotic.
I go to full time school, which amounts to about 30 hours a week (but I also skip quite a few of those hours to ride lol) and I work partime at about 20 hours a week. 
I also still live at home at the moment, so that helps keeps costs down a bit


----------



## county (Nov 29, 2008)

Mine support themselves and help to support me other wise they have to go live somewhere else.


----------



## english_rider144 (Sep 12, 2008)

My parents support my habbit ... hehe! But I also pay for some of it


----------



## Midwest Paint (Oct 21, 2008)

xilikeggs0 said:


> I drive a carriage, so I get free board, feed, vet and farrier care for my horse. I love my job.
> 
> It sucks not being able to ride that often, *but how many other "regular"* (non professional show people/olympic riders/horse trainers/etc...) *people can say that they get paid to spend time with their horse?*


Me!  I work a variety of hours and days, but overall only half a week. When I am working, its very long hours. My "day" job (which is also nights) is working for the Sheriffs Dept. Whats neat about the job, is we do have a "Mounted" Unit. Sadly we only get an hour of pay a week for training with them, unless its a mandatory training day or we have an event.

Cool thing about working for the county, is living in the county. Unlike a PD dept. where you are required to live in city limits for the job, county requires living in the county, WooHoo!

I keep my bills to a minimum, so I was able to afford the new place thats bigger then the last, I currently have 5, but a couple more coming in. To help out with the ranch, I sell ones I pick up fairly cheap, put time and work into, and turn around to help pay for my keepers. When I do have extra time, I make a little extra on the side helping others with problem horses and colts.

I am waiting until retirement, then all I have are my "hobbies"! LOL


----------



## shmurmer4 (Dec 27, 2008)

They're investments, I work a lot and often, as well as make a decent amount of money at what I do.


----------



## Horsegma (Dec 1, 2008)

I have two full time jobs. The second job is totally to support my horse addiction. 

Thankfully, the second job is doing respite at my house for a handicapped child. Thankfully too, I love this child like my own! 

I have hopefully saved enough money from this second job to support my horse habit for about 10-15 years for the future.

I also have a wonderful husband who "allows" me to keep any and all money from this second job. He never asks for any of this money. He just appreciates the fact that he never has to pay for anything towards my horses. He would of course, but, there is no need.


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

My parents don't pay for anything horse related. 
I bought all horses with my own money, and all tack/horse junk/board.

I'm a senior in high school, and like many others I have no idea what the heck I'm gonna do. I know I want my job to involve horses, but still not sure exactly what. 

I started taking dressage lessons when I was 10 years old (this is the only time my parents payed for my lessons or anything horsey). I kept taking lessons once a week, all year long. I had to stop when my trainer decided to move to Florida (the summer before 7th grade). 
Eventually one thing led to another, and I started to volunteer at the stable, then was hired, and bought my first horse there. I bought my second horse last summer, sold him about a month ago. I was given another horse on Dec. 1, and I plan on buying another certain horse in the near future. Throughout those years, I've taken various lessons with many trainers. Some were crazy, and some I wish I could have stayed with.

The stable pretty much had become (& still is) my home away from home. It's pretty much were I stayed all summer, winter, and as much time I could squeeze in after school and on weekends. It was nice, especially since at home nobody completely understood my horse craziness. Gosh, the memories! There's too many, lol. 
Working at the stable had really boosted my confidence in riding. :lol: 
They would get a new horse from the sale, and they'd tell us, "Alright, go get a bridle, and jump on her." And like idiots, any one of us would gladly hop on! Luckily, most of the horses were broke, or just didn't make much of a fuss. 
We (there was 4 of us girls) had to break in trail horses for vacation people to ride.
We went places, and did stuff that most people wouldn't dare to try. 
We were known as 'the girls' to everybody anywhere horsey. Now if I ever run into anyone from those years I have add on to my name that I was one of 'the girls', or else they won't have the slightest idea who the heck I am. haha

All of my horses were bought/given to me green. So far, since I've owned/ridden her the longest, Athena is the most bombproof, well-trained horse that I own and ride at the moment. Playboy WAS a decent trail horse, but I've learned the hard way that you can not always trust the people you sell horses to. Snafu is ... coming along. I havn't really spent enough time with him yet to tell if I really want to keep him later on. Neela, my future purchase, is definitely another Athena. I can't wait to buy her! :wink:

I really don't have any other hobbies...
I'm pretty good at art (drawing and painting). I've given most of my artwork away as gifts, but I guess I kinda waste my talent b/c I really don't enjoy drawing etc. I find it frustrating and unsatisfying.
I read a lot too.
I also own 1 dog and cat. 
Well, that's me!


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

I'm lucky enough to have survived 30+ years in the corporate I/T services area, still have a job, be able to work from home, and have our mares here with us so we can care for them ourselves and ride (almost) anytime.


----------



## alldun (Jan 18, 2009)

I am a student--but mostly because of a work related injury (which really irks me)
I can't wait to graduate and go back to a real job.


----------



## WildHeartsCantBeBroken (Dec 7, 2008)

I'm a comsetologist, have been for 7 years and I work from home right now. My husband is in the Marine Corps and has been for the past four years, he just reenlisted a few months ago. 

We're due to move here soon. He leaves February 3rd to go up to VA and I have no clue when I'll be joining him up there. It's been a nightmare trying to find a house with land to keep the horses. I hope I can continue to work from home up there as well. We have 6 cats, 2 dogs, 1 bird, 2 sugar gliders, and 1 horse so its nice to stay at home and take care of all them and spend time with them.


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

Cool thread! My husband makes the real money... he is a full time train dispatcher and he single handedly built my barn, stalls, fencing ect... Now the barn he built me is paying for itself and our 3 horses through boarding and I'm also starting the lesson and training part of my business using 2 of my 3 horses.. I also do some local horse hauling.


----------



## wanderlust (Nov 18, 2008)

I live at home, so I don't have to worry about too many expenses. I waitress for great cash, and that helps keep me doing what I want with horses. I write articles for fun, and work as a photographer's assistant when I can. I went to college, but I find I make more waitressing than going out into the "real world".


----------



## danastark (Jul 17, 2008)

To support mine and my daughter's habits, I work full-time as a speech-language therapist. I get my summers off and several weeks during the year, plus the hours aren't bad. My hubby has his own antique motorcycle business. I need to figure out how to bring in some extra money to buy another horse trailer as mine has gotten to small for my big boy!


----------



## Lucara (Apr 5, 2008)

I have to support my own habits which is slightly difficult but it helps that I have no social life so to speak =). I work as an assistant cake decorator for Publix. Its nothing fancy and definitely nothing to gloat about BUT its a 40hr week job with benefits, raises, and bonuses. Its also a stable company so theres less risk of us closing down or getting laid off. I can always transfer to any of the other 6 stores that are within a 10min drive if our store is shut down as well..lol.


----------



## irisheyes12 (May 19, 2008)

I paint em'!


----------



## kathryn (Jan 16, 2009)

has anyone ever done online work to get money? I started trying these survey sites and have made like 12 dollars haha, but that isnt enough to cash out. Has anyone had any experience with this? And also, if you wanna try it, contact me for my referral links so I can get money too.


----------



## SuspiciousInnocence (Jan 17, 2009)

horse_luver4e said:


> *chuckles* My parents support my habit! lol


 
Sameeee!!!!! LoL

I also teach at a local riding school.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

With a daughter in college and a new grandchild that I love to spoil, I have to always think ahead (vet bill in spring/fall, hay , bedding ect.. you all know the drill) and budget, budget and budget. No spontaneous purchases for me :-(. But they are so worth it!


----------



## Starryeyed (Oct 20, 2008)

Good thread. I am a 21 year old college student and my 15 year old sister and I share our POA colt. I take care of all expenses as she doesnt have a job yet...but once she does :twisted:. We clean 5 stalls daily at the barn where he is boarded, which is right next door, this pays for all his board and includes bedding and good hay! Its a pretty awesome deal if you ask me! So that just leaves the expenses of grain, and any other fun accesories/tack. I work part time at an ice cream shop and definetly live paycheck to paycheck. I live at home with my mom and sisters because its all I can afford, and am moving out when I graduate next year.
Along with my colt my family and I have 4 dogs, 6 cats, 3 sheep, 2 potbelly pigs, a parrot, pet rats, a turtle and fish! Luckily I only pay the expenses of my 1 dog, parrot, rats, turtle and sheep. Its a zoo, but so much fun!
My hobbies are horses, horses, horses, oh and biking, camping, kayaking, reading, fishing, all that fun stuff.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Starryeyed said:


> Good thread. I am a 21 year old college student and my 15 year old sister and I share our POA colt. I take care of all expenses as she doesnt have a job yet...but once she does :twisted:. We clean 5 stalls daily at the barn where he is boarded, which is right next door, this pays for all his board and includes bedding and good hay! Its a pretty awesome deal if you ask me! So that just leaves the expenses of grain, and any other fun accesories/tack. I work part time at an ice cream shop and definetly live paycheck to paycheck. I live at home with my mom and sisters because its all I can afford, and am moving out when I graduate next year.
> Along with my colt my family and I have 4 dogs, 6 cats, 3 sheep, 2 potbelly pigs, a parrot, pet rats, a turtle and fish! Luckily I only pay the expenses of my 1 dog, parrot, rats, turtle and sheep. Its a zoo, but so much fun!
> My hobbies are horses, horses, horses, oh and biking, camping, kayaking, reading, fishing, all that fun stuff.


 

I'm curious, what are you in college studying? Is it vet. science :wink:


----------



## ShannonSevenfold (Oct 11, 2008)

Ah, yes. The amazing (-ly expensive) hobby of riding horses. =)

Oh, well. It's worth it... I work on a dairy farm feeding cows after school. There's no way my parents were going to pay for a single thing. But now with a job, I can finally have my own horse AND afford to get some nice new tack.

=D


----------



## Starryeyed (Oct 20, 2008)

> I'm curious, what are you in college studying? Is it vet. science :wink:


I actually was studying zoology/vet sci. but have switched to criminal justice :lol: I want to be a sheriff and work on the livestock protection team or something like that. I cant wait.


----------



## Loosewolf (Oct 31, 2008)

I'm lucky enough to have my photography, digital editing and video biz,have put my Wife thru law school, and have my own schedule to ride when I schedule my self to..( I am at the farm 5-6 days a week)..However, when I go to work, then sleep is a luxury...I on rare occasion been "on" for 18 or more hours, gone off to the farm, then hopefully the car knows the way home....

AAHHH!... We are all a little nuts, aren't we?


----------



## close2prfct (Mar 9, 2009)

Starryeyed said:


> I actually was studying zoology/vet sci. but have switched to criminal justice :lol: I want to be a sheriff and work on the livestock protection team or something like that. I cant wait.


Wow another person interested in law enforcement I am a few hours short of a degree in Criminal Justice. I spent many years working in the field loved it and miss it like crazy sometimes. I retired a couple years ago and although I do miss it, I am spoiled to having time with my kids and horses that I never did before. Now I work 9-4 in the land of the living lol. 
We don't have any type of animal law enforcement around here other than local animal control which is only in the city limits of the towns they work in. Anyhow law enforcement is a very rewarding career yet it is very hard at times to. It is the epitome of a love/hate relationship ha ha ha
I've thought about going back to finish my degree then wondered since I no longer work in the field if I should pursue something different:???:


----------



## Miss Katie (Dec 30, 2007)

Im a barmaid. Its good money and im only working 3 shifts a week. I really want to go back to California tho, and possibly go to college.


----------



## english_rider144 (Sep 12, 2008)

Things have changed =[ now I have to pay for everything. I work at a local stable just being a barn assistant. I clean stalls, run the tractor, groom/exersize horses. Things of that nature. For that I get to ride when I want to and I get paid minimum wage so I can get my own horse and pay for all the things he will need.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

I work full time at a pizza place. Great company, really, I make more than you'd think. And during the summer, I give lessons and train other horses, mostly just lessons on my paint. She needs to work for at least part of the food she stuffs her face with. =P Other than that, my boyfriend also helps a bit with my horse habit. My horses eat before I do. I find the best, cheapest things I can get and make it work.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

I used to be a Full Time Working Student at an Eventing/Fox Hunting barn - where I worked off board, feed and lessons.

I spent up to 12 hours a day working, cleaning stalls, fixing CC fences, Setting up for shows and riding many boarders/clients horses everyday. 

Barely had any time for my own horse. But it was a beautiful fascillity where I got free access to a CC course daily, and got to Fox Hunt twice a week.

~~~

*Now - I am working full time at a small family restaurant where I am the only Waitress.* 

*I also am a Certified Dog Groomer and I have 15 clients that come to me. I groom out of my house until I can start my own Dog Grooming Salon.*

*And OF COURSE!!!!! I also make my Beaded and Ribbon Browbands.*

~~~~

Most of my money ends up going towards rent and bills. And also towards the care of my horse - we are no longer at the barn, and I moved him to my InLaw's Dairy farm where he is out on 25 acres of pasture with his buddies 24/7.

He is a MUCH happier horse now that he gets to be a horse and is a totally different horse with a much more bubbly personallity.

So I have to pay for his feed now, and his expensive shoes, and of course any vet visits that happen.

I also have to help pay for gas because we haul away to lessons, and of course lessons.

- - - - - that doesn't leave much else for me, so I try to save $$ as much as I can for the show season - - - - - -


----------



## Aliboo (Jun 20, 2008)

Sounds great. Im still a youngster, so Im getting my first job towards horses in the summer. and im always learning about horses, and riding every week


----------



## danastark (Jul 17, 2008)

I work 10 mos. a year as a speech therapist at a local school. It's great because I get the summer off and a couple weeks here and there during the school year.

If anyone is considering what profession to go into and like children, try speech therapy! All of our local school districts have hiring freezes except if you happen to be a speech therapist! There is a great need.


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

Right now my parents support my horsey habit. I try to help out as much as possible but it's hard when you're too young to get a job. Usually I do chores like cleaning the house, detailing the cars, etc in exchange for some of the costs. Hopefully I'm going to start babysitting this summer also which will help some.


----------



## boxer (Feb 20, 2009)

Hey, I'm a full time mental health support worker which keeps me quite busy. It's a great job, challenging at times but really rewarding. It allows me to save up money to buy a horse and pays for my lessons.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I work my butt off in health care, ake little money and spend it all on my horse.


----------



## boxer (Feb 20, 2009)

which field of health care CacheDawnTaxes. I'm hearing you on the low pay! lol


----------



## horseoffire (Apr 7, 2009)

im in coleage for dance, modeling, and im taking a course in fashion design, also in the summer i take classes in equine sctences. I work part time at a clothing store in the mall. I also help train and breed show horses at the barn i board at and the horses she sells normally go from 25,000 to 50,000 but last summer i helped train a horand it sold for 75,000 when they sell like at 25,000 i normaly get about 2,000. plus my bf`s family is rich.


----------



## MoonlightEm (Feb 17, 2008)

I work at a high school as a department head and history teacher. Yes, horses are like children (teenagers) in many respects. My husband is retiring soon so our income will shrink. So, I'm starting to sell my excess tack on Ebay. Board in my area of New England is $800 a month. Plus shoes, lesson and all it's quite an expensive hobby!


----------



## HorseSavvy (Mar 15, 2009)

My parents have been paying for my lessons, but now that I'm most likely going to lease my baby, I'm going to do yard work for my grandma and maybe get a job at the hardware store down the street, if they're hiring, to pay for whatever my parents say needs paying (I'm not sure if it's care taking costs or half of the lease. I'd have to ask)


----------



## Mariya1234 (Apr 13, 2009)

Well, I live on a large ranch with my parents, grandmother, and my 4 year old son. They built us a two bedroom guest house on the property and have purchased all five of our horses for us. I run a trail riding business out of my home. I bring in enough to support my horses and my son. My parents let us live in the guest house rent free. Although, I suppose it doesn't really matter to people with millions of dollars! lol Besides what the trail riding business brings in, my parents support the rest of it. They will buy my horses and pay for any really expensive vet care. We also have 3 Great Pyrenees dogs running around. It's really nice having my parents support us for the most part. My son is very lucky to have such a large family on a big horse ranch. He still rides with me in the front of the saddle, but is learning quickly. I'll let him take the reins many times and he knows what he is doing! He can go into a stall, get the horse, and bring it to me to tack. He loves to help! hahaha I've kind of gotten off topic, but I have to brag a bit. lol I pride myself on my bombproof horses, too. He can do anything to any one of the horses and they will not even flinch. But, he is a good horseman already. He is very gentle and absolutely loves them! I think the horses might like him too :wink:


----------

